# Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

The red one OMG looks pissed
but I love him


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

I call red boy the Tank. I swear he has such big shoulders. you should see him when he stands to eat.

the red boy and the green boy has Max's coat.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They are too cute









they all look extremely annoyed to have to pose


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They do look a little pissed don't they LOL


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They look like crabby old men!







But cute crabby old men!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Ha! You guys are right, they do look cranky, still such cutie pies though!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

I'm in love


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

If they could talk LOL


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*



> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainThey do look a little pissed don't they LOL


Maybe more like "attitude" LOL


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

The Mafia puppies hahaha. Cute pups!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They are sporting quite the "tude"...but oh so cute...and very serious looking!


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*



> Originally Posted By: george1990The Mafia puppies hahaha. Cute pups!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

What a HUGE difference in facial expression between the little boys and the little girls LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Lara, these are the 3 boys out of my female Helga and Max. The other pictures I posted are 4 girls and 1 boy (The last picture)out of another female and the same male (Max). I think these look more like dad in the face.


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

OMG they are adorable and with such attitude already!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

I think they get that from their dad LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They're cute, just too busy to be held and it's annoying them. Max's pups are always so intense.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

OMG, they are so cute! I love the colors, even though I am sure they may change.

Nice looking pups!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

The first one will be marked up like Drake, the second will be pretty dark too but maybe not as dark as the first, the last one i think will be as dark as Max.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Remember the first one is the one i almost lost and was lucky enough to get to take the bottle and I put him with the other female?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Man, those are some SERIOUS pups!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They are simply the cutest most ticked off poopers I have ever seen in my life. Those expressions are priceless....er did you interupt their lunch???


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

The green pup looks like he has plotted his revenge!
There is kind of a evil smirk happening there.
He is my favorite!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*



> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainLara, these are the 3 boys out of my female Helga and Max. The other pictures I posted are 4 girls and 1 boy (The last picture)out of another female and the same male (Max). I think these look more like dad in the face.


But the boys definitely have the "tude" while the girls look "sweet" LOL;

thanks for the clarification, I just assumed they were all from the same litter, boys on one post, girls on the other.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They're such cute little alligator babies!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

LMBO....they are some mean looking lil tikes! to darn cute! 

debbie


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They are adorable! But red collar boy!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*








These photos are great candidates for some imaginative captions! Gorgeous pups - Red Boy !!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Thanks for all the momments, and to think this will be Helga's and Max's last litter together


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

oh god they do look like cranky little midgets LOL...

I like 'green boy',,you know me and those dark dawgs LOL..and boy Red boy DOES look like a tank !!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

I WANT the green boy! He's very....Robert DeNiro like.









"You Talkin' To ME?"


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Diane, I don't remember the other litter looking like that, I'll have to go look at old puppy pictures LOL

That little green boy is a hit, everyone is wanting him, even me.LOL


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

They are just adorable, especially the green collar boy!


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Oh my word, everyone wants MY boy...what is that about? 
(at least I am so hoping he'll shape up to be our match)! 
They are all adorable regardless


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

The first two look like they're after world domination already!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Christian, I think they all have that look LOL

Allie, no one is going to get your boy, like you said if all checks out


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Here are the boys.3 1/2 weeks old*

Loooove that green boy!!!


----------

